# Wireless Networking



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

your easiest solution would be to locate the router beside the pc and just run a cat5 cable from one of the router ports to the pc. if you need the pc to be wireless then you will need to get a wireless pci card for the pc.


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks i will try that today. another ? for you. if you don't mind.

i just recently made my labtop wireless as u know. but it seems to be running slower and when i use it sometimes a message comes up and says this web page is not available off line click connect to stay online. but i never signed off. 

and when i go to click connect it brings up my old dial up internet setup.

does this make any sense? thanks again


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

It sounds like your default internet connection is set to the old dial up and not the newer wifi connection.


----------

